# Giambi



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

What is going to happen to Giambia? Will he really come forward with the whole truth?


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

He supposedly is done for the year w/ a foot injury all of a sudden after this recent confession of admitting to steroids recently. Sounds kinda like a cover up to me.

IMO, obviously his career/identity is in shambles "AGAIN" and I don't know if he'll ever be able to rebound from this one and be able to see the playing field again. If this is indeed the case, he'll more than likely come forward like he said he was going to and a few things will be cleared up to the league and fans.

Look for the Yankees to void his contract and at best a team to sign him to a minor league contract next year like what happened to Sammy. I doubt any team will want his face in the organization and I also doubt he'll accept a league minimum contract so I'd say it's a pretty safe bet we've maybe seen the last of Jason Giambi.

Only time will tell though. :wink:


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Is there anything good going to come from this steroid era?


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

WOW, i just got done writing my reply on here and then went to mlb.com and wah-lah! He's agreed to meet w/ Mitchell about his steroid use and things will be moving forward. Read up:
http://mlb.mlb.com/news/article.jsp?ymd ... p&c_id=mlb

And to answer your last question: Nothing positive...Just a few more long balls for the fans, some questionable/tainted records, and some rather false stats for both hitters and pitchers involved.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

I hope the man tells the truth and lets it all hang out and be a man about it!!!!!!!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

280IM said:


> I hope the man tells the truth and lets it all hang out and be a man about it!!!!!!!


The only way you'll see him totally confess to everything is if he knows his career is over in the game of baseball.
It looks as if he won't be ratting anyone out though so maybe this a step in a few more guys coming forward in the future.


----------



## duckjunky (Mar 8, 2007)

on ESPN yesterday they reported that he(Giambi) was only going to answer questions about his past only. We'll see what happens behind closed doors. 
Duckjunky


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

> We'll see what happens behind closed doors


No we won't, that's why it's "Closed Doors" LOL. :eyeroll: Sad.


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

280IM said:


> and be a man about it!!!!!!!


as much as I trend towards believing you....I think it takes a bigger man to shut up. what does he gain by being a narc? why doesnt baseball do their own investigation with evidence rather than hoping someone will tattle about what is really going on? Maybe since they cant test for what is really wrong with baseball......... they should be testing for salary cap. there may be 4 guilty parties and baseball would die like it should. Figure out a way to keep the nobody fan interested other than rooting for the small market team all the time. who likes the Yanks, Mets...... all the big time owners.,? rather than rooting for your team because it drafted well and it has done well with its own research. (venting) congrats Big Stein. spend away. sorry for the two sheet vent on a friday night.

:beer:


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

I didn't mean for him to be a narc but to just say what he did and when he did it. Come clean and let the cards fall where they may. This is a fact,"the truth will set you free."


----------

